# .  (, , , )

## shilin

.
-          .
 ,   ,     . :Wow:

----------


## .



----------


## efreytor



----------


## shilin

-!     !  ,       ! !!       !!!   .

.
 :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

*shilin*,  ?

----------


## shilin

http://blog.kremlin.ru/theme/23?page=1

----------


## efreytor

....

----------


## .

*shilin*,   -? -          :Embarrassment:

----------


## shilin

:Grenade:

----------

> -!     !  ,       ! !!       !!!   .
> 
> .




       =))))))

----------


## shilin

:Wow: 
    : 1     .  ,      . - . :Abuse:

----------


## shilin

"     2   "  -        ()     "      " (      ,          ,    - ),   1  18.10.07   "     2   "  -       ()     ". 

      ,  . 

 , ""  408.

----------


## efreytor

.....   ....

----------


## hiker

> .....   ....


  :yes:      -     ,   ,

----------


## efreytor

*hiker*,       !  :Big Grin: 

  471693-4









     2     -        ()           


(     2     -       ()     )




 1
 2    22  2003   54-   -        ()      (   , 2003,  21, . 1957)   21  :
 21.    ,           ,      2  3  ,     ,   2  34626    ,       ()        -        ()  ( ,    ,        (, ).        (, )     : 
 ;
  ,   ;
   (, ,     );
  ,   ( ),  () ;
      ( ,  );
 ,      ()    ,  ;
,    ,  ,    .
      ,        -           ,    ,  ,    2  34626    ,      ()        ()                  ,   -      ..
 2
 1  7     21  1991   943-I      (        , 1991,  15, . 492;           , 1992,  33,                      . 1912;  34, . 1966; 1993,  12, . 429;    , 1999,  28, . 3484; 2002,  1, . 2; 2003,  21, . 1957; 2004,  27, . 2711; 2005,  30, . 3101; 2006,  31, . 3436)    :
              ()  ,   ,  ( ,    ,        (, ),                 ()  ( ,    ,        (, )..
 3
   14.5       (   , 2002,  1, . 1; 2007,  26, . 3089; 2009,  23, . 2776)    :
 ,            ,   ,     ,   ,     ,                 - , **  ()  ,   ,  ( ,    ,        (, ), -.
 4
     3  2009   121-                      ,    (   , 2009,               23, . 2776)  :
1)     2  4   2  3    2, 21  3;
2)    1  7    :
2.       - ,  - ,     ,               ,         ()  ,   ,  ( ,    ,        (, ), -.
 5
           . 





 :Big Grin:

----------


## Aleks65

> ,        -           D


   .

----------


## efreytor

,      (      ),  ( ),           ...            !!!!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## D-M

> ()        -        ()  ( ,    ,        (, ).        (, )     : 
>  ;
>   ,   ;
>    (, ,     );
>   ,   ( ),  () ;
>       ( ,  );


..           , :




> -     ,   ,


 ?

----------


## D-M

..   , , 

       ?

----------


## Aleks65

,  ,    .

----------


## Aleks65

.

  471693-4








     2     -        ()           



 1
 2    22  2003   54-   -        ()      (   , 2003,  21, . 1957; 2009,  23, . 2776)   21  :
 21.    ,           ,      2  3  ,     ,   2  34626    ,       ()        -        ()  ( ,    ,        (, ).        (, )     : 
 ;
  ,   ;
   (, ,     );
  ,   ( ),  () ;
      ( ,  );
 ,      ()    ,  ;
,    ,  ,    ..
 2
 1  7     21  1991   943-I      (        , 1991,  15,              . 492;           , 1992,  33, . 1912;  34,                 . 1966; 1993,  12, . 429;    , 1999,  28, . 3484; 2002,  1, . 2; 2003,  21, . 1957; 2004,  27, . 2711; 2005,  30, . 3101; 2006,  31, . 3436)    :
              ()  ,   ,  ( ,    ,        (, ),                 ()  ( ,    ,        (, )..
 3
   14.5       (   , 2002,  1, . 1; 2007,  26, . 3089; 2009,  23,             . 2776)    :
 ,            ,   ,     ,   ,     ,                  - ,         ()  ,   ,  ( ,    ,        (, ), -.
 4
     3  2009   121-                      ,    (   , 2009,  23, . 2776)  :
1)     2  4   2  3    2, 21  3;
2)    1  7    :
2.       - ,  - ,                    ,         ()  ,   ,  ( ,    ,        (, ), -.
 5
           .

----------


## efreytor

...?

----------


## Aleks65

1.

----------


## EugeneD

,  ,    ... -.   :    ""    ,          ?

----------


## gastar

> 5
>            .


??????

----------


## Aleks65

> ??????


,  15.07  .      .

----------

,     ,   ,   -     .       .

----------


## shilin

1 .
       ,  .   ?      ,   ,  .  ,    - . . :Wow:

----------

,        ,   ,      -        10     ?

----------


## gastar

!   1  20   . ,   -  ?   , ?     ,  .       .  (),          ( .. ).       -         .

----------


## Vedmak

?

----------

,  ,        . ,   -   ,     ...

----------


## mvf

> .


_-, 28  -  . -                - .

       - ,  ,  "  ".

"          ", -            -.

"   ( ),         ", -  ._

----------


## efreytor

*mvf*,   ... ...       .

----------


## .

,    .

----------


## efreytor

*.*,    **   ,        -           ,    ,  ,    2  34626    ,      ()        ()                  ,   -      .

.... ...            2.1   ....     ..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,       ,            .     ,      ,

----------


## efreytor

*.*,       :Big Grin:

----------


## Aleks65

,    171-   "  "   ?

----------


## Lita-BHG

-,              -  ? :Hmm:

----------


## efreytor

*Lita-BHG*,              ?  :Big Grin: ....      -     ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Lita-BHG

,        "  ".      .         -      .    ,    ,          .      ,     .

----------


## efreytor

....
     ...          ...        ...

----------


## Kalina_Sat

,    ,  ,    ,     ?           .

----------


## efreytor

-...     ...

----------


## Lita-BHG

..        ?

----------


## efreytor

*Lita-BHG*,   .     ...       ?

----------


## Lita-BHG

.     .

----------


## efreytor

...

----------

.       ,      " "

----------

> -...     ...


     ,      ,   ,     ??

----------


## efreytor

,  01     ......      ...    ?

----------


## 131

.     ?

----------


## efreytor

*131*,      ..... ...   ...    ,  ,    .....   ...      .

----------


## 131

,  )

----------


## axteg

,       ,    -     ?

----------

> ,       ,    -     ?


 .

----------

> .       ,      " "


   ?

----------


## Annn

> !   1  20   . ,   -  ?   , ?     ,  .       .  (),          ( .. ).       -         .


                 ( ,   )   ,    .  (      )

----------

> ( ,   )   ,    .  (      )


      ?

----------


## efreytor

*Annn*,      ?

----------


## mvf

> ...


_, ​,   !_ ()

----------

?      .
       ,    .


 ?

----------


## mvf

, .

----------


## gastar

> ?



    06.05.2008  359,  
   7  2008 . N 03-01-15/11-353

Annn,   .    ,     .  ?

 21.    ,           ,      2  3  ,     ,   2  34626    ,       ()        -        ()  ( ,    ,        (, ).        (, )     : 
 ;
  ,   ;
   (, ,     );
  ,   ( ),  () ;
      ( ,  );
 ,      ()    ,  ;
,    ,  ,    ..
.       .

----------


## Serj1

:   ,    -?
- ?  ?
 ,   - -  !

----------


## Aleks65

.  .     .

----------


## kostik-che

.
    ,    .
   ,     .     .

----------


## 434

(  )                 ?    , ,  -  :-(

----------


## efreytor

*434*,  ...   ...

----------


## Riffraff

, ,   ?  ?    ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Riffraff

?         ?  :   ,  ,  3    ,  -  ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


 ?   .

----------


## Annn

> ?


http://www.audit-it.ru/articles/acco...a15/40662.html
5.

----------


## .

*Annn*,    .

----------


## EugeneD

,     ,         ( )!

----------

,                  .     ?         ""   ...

----------


## .

**,  - ,  ,         , -   ? 
,     ,    -

----------


## EugeneD

> ""   ...


  ?  -   ,     +         !     ...      -    ?

----------


## spekulyant

:        ?  -  .
 :   ,       "",     ,     .   , .  :Wink:    ?

----------


## efreytor

?...    (   .)        ..



> -  .


?            ...

----------


## .

> ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

*.*,               ...

----------


## spekulyant

> ...             ...


  ,   . ,,      ..     ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## efreytor

....    ....       ..

----------


## spekulyant

> ....    ....       ..


    , "" ,   .

----------


## Val6556

.    ,              ,  .  -                   ,      .
,        .       -   - -    . 
   .   .
      ,   ,           ,       .     ,      ?

----------

> .    ,              ,  .  -                   ,      .
> ,        .       -   - -    . 
>    .   .
>       ,   ,           ,       .     ,      ?




 ,     ((((((((((((((((

----------


## Annn

> *Annn*,    .


   ?       7  2008 . N 03-01-15/11-353 
http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...y9qfS8DENzPSqX

----------


## efreytor

*Annn*,        ....

----------


## .

*Annn*,    359 ,

----------


## efreytor

*Annn*    3- 


> 1
>  2    22  2003   54-   -        ()      (   , 2003,  21, . 1957; 2009,  23, . 2776)   21  :
> 21.    ,           ,*      2  3 * ,     ,   2  34626    ,


 54 
*2.*        ,    ,       ()        -  *            .*
          (,    )

----------


## Vostok17

07.07.2009	249-
   07.07.2009
     07.07.2009

:       471693-4

----------

-.   ,

----------


## kostik-che

. ,  2-       .

----------


## kostik-che

. 
http://www.kremlin.ru/sdocs/news.shtml

 . 

      ?

----------

> ?


.     .

----------


## kostik-che

.
http://rg.ru/2009/07/21/kassa-dok.html.

 :Super:

----------


## .

*kostik-che*,   -     21       :Wink:

----------


## kostik-che

> .     .


      ,      .

            :
1)   .
2)        .

----------


## efreytor

*.*,    ...))

----------


## kostik-che

> *kostik-che*,   -     21


  . =)

----------

> :
> 1)   .
> 2)        .


 .   .2

----------


## .

**,  .  ,              :Smilie:

----------


## kostik-che

> .   .2


    ,       .

----------

> 


    :

      ( ,  );

         .

.. . -         ?

----------

> ,       .


  ...

----------


## kostik-che

> :
> 
>       ( ,  );
> 
>          .
> 
> .. . -         ?


.

----------


## .

> . -         ?


          ", , "

----------


## irarap

,   ,       ,       ,          ?

----------


## efreytor

..(    )


> ?


     .

----------


## marina19.03.61

,         .   .

----------


## DenisPDN

1.     ,        ,   ..   .      ,   , . ?
2.    POS-     ,   ..        ,     .   ? ..       (   ),     ,      . ?

----------


## Vedmak

-    ,        ?
             (          ).
    ?

----------

> 1.     ,        ,   ..   .      ,   , . ?


.



> 2.    POS-     ,   ..        ,     .   ? ..       (   ),     ,      . ?


.



> -    ,        ?
>              (          ).


     -  ?



> ?


   .

----------

,

----------

- .

----------

,     ,      ,     ,     .....    ,  ,            .

----------

> ,            .

----------

?  ?

----------

.

----------


## Ego

, ,     +  ,      
    ""      ,  ,     ?

----------

> ""      ,  ,     ?


  ?

----------


## Aleks65

> ?


  ""  ""       .  -  ().       .

----------

> .


   ?     ?     ?

----------


## Ego

> ?


   ? 
      ,   ,    ,          " ",   " -"?

----------

> ""  ""       .  -  ().       .


             ...




> ?     ?     ?


      ,    .       - .

----------

> ? 
>       ,   ,    ,          " ",   " -"?


       ?

----------


## Ego

> ?


  :Smilie:

----------

> 


,  .

----------


## Ego

**,      :Smilie: 

   ,      ,      ,    ( )  ,    ( )

----------

? .  .+.,   ..

----------


## Ego

,    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

*Ego*,    ""  :Embarrassment:

----------

, ..     .

----------


## Ego

*efreytor*,    ?  :Smilie: 

**,     ,   :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

*Ego*,       ...      ,      ,...  :Big Grin: ...          ?


> " "

----------


## Ego

> ?


  :Smilie: 
     ?
     ?



> 


    ,         :Smilie:

----------

,        ,    162-          -?

----------


## Ego

:Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

> 162-


  ?

----------

!
 -  , ,        ?
 ,   ,     " "     .

----------

> 


      , .  ,       -?

----------


## Ego

> , .  ,      -?


     ,   ,

----------


## mak86

> .  ,      -?

----------


## efreytor

> ,   ,     " "     .

----------

> ,   ,

----------


## efreytor

*Ego*,    !  :Big Grin: 
**,         ))

----------


## Ego



----------


## Ego

*efreytor*, ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

-         , , ,      ??? :Mad:

----------


## Ego

, ,   -   ,          :Wink:

----------


## Sergei001

> ""  ""       .  -  ().       .


   ?

----------

?     ?

----------

-   .

----------


## tinkaer



----------

> ?     ?


     ,  ,       !

----------


## tinkaer

.    ?

----------

.     ,     ( ).        ()

----------

!     ,     .          ...

----------


## Aleks65

> ?

----------

,  ....   ?      4

----------


## Storn

> 


 ,    :Big Grin:

----------

,  ..
???        ,       ?
  ?

----------

/,    ?                    ...         : /01  .. , : /01  ..

----------

---?
    .
       ,   ...
              ,         .

----------

,   ?   ?  

      -                       . ,   ,     ,   ?

----------


## Ego

> . ,   ,


,

----------

,           ,      2  3  ,     ,   2  346 [26]    , **      ()        -        ()  ( ,    ,        (, ). 
    ?

----------


## efreytor

> !     ,     .          ...


    ?

----------


## tinkaer

,     ,         ,     -     .  :yes:

----------


## efreytor

**,     ....   ..


> -     **


...  ....         




> ,     ,         ,     -     .


      ...  ..

----------

> ,




        .....   ,     ,       ...      ...

----------

> ,           ,      2  3  ,     ,   2  346 [26]    , **      ()        -        ()  ( ,    ,        (, ). 
>     ?




         ,   . .,         ?

----------


## tinkaer

,  -      ,     .

----------

> ,  -      ,     .



         ...?

----------


## tinkaer

?  :Smilie:

----------

> **,     ....   .....  ....         
> 
>       ...  ..





..         ,  ,        ,          7-  ,    ..    ?

----------


## efreytor

*tinkaer*,       ...   ...?      ?        ?..     ..

----------

> ?



         ,             .

----------


## efreytor

> ()     *   -*


..        ...

----------


## tinkaer

,     100%     Z-.       ""       ?      -   :Smilie:

----------

> ,     100%     Z-.       ""       ?      -



   ?

----------


## efreytor

*tinkaer*,     ...      ...   ,        ..

----------

> ..        ...


 ,       ?

----------


## tinkaer

*efreytor*,  ,             :Smilie:

----------


## tinkaer

> ?


    ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,       ?


    ? -  .

----------


## efreytor

*tinkaer*, 


> ,


     ...  ?

----------


## Ego

> *tinkaer*,     ...      ...   ,        ..


      ,    :Smilie: 
        ,      ?

----------

> ?

----------


## tinkaer

*Ego*,         :yes:

----------


## efreytor

> ,      ?


.. ...     ...  ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

*tinkaer*, *Ego*, 


> ...  ?


     ))

----------


## tinkaer

> 


  ,      ,       ?       :Smilie:

----------

> ? -  .




        ,

----------


## efreytor

> 


 ...    ..

----------

> ...    ..





=)..          ?

----------


## Ego

> .. ...     ...  ?


,             ,         ,    (        -        ).  ,    ,       :Wink: 
           ?

----------


## efreytor

> =)..          ?


  :Big Grin:   ...        ))

----------


## Riffraff

,    .
,              :Wow: 
    +  ,   ,     8 ,  ,      ,

----------


## Ego

> ,      ,       ?


 :yes:

----------


## efreytor

> ?


 


> 


    ))

----------


## Ego

*Riffraff*,  ,     10          3-4 ?

----------


## Ego

*efreytor*,      ,  ,     :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

*Ego*, 


> 10          3-4 ?


    ...  :Big Grin: ...  ..    ))

----------

""  " "     ?
1.  "" (.   ,   )      ..   .     ""  :    ?  ?   ""   "  "?
2.    ,   ,     ,      -      .      . :     ?   ,   ,     ?
3.  ,     .   .    .    ?   !
: .            ,    ,        -   ,     ,   .

----------


## efreytor

> 





> ?


    ?   ,  ))

----------


## Ego

*efreytor*,    10    -               ,    ,

----------

> *Ego*,     ... ...  ..    ))


        ,    =)

----------


## efreytor

> ,   ,     ?


.    ..



> ?


  ..        ,     ..

----------


## Riffraff

10 ,  3-4 ... ...  ?     ,    .  ,    +     .      "     "

----------


## Ego

*efreytor*,    ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ego

> 10 ,  3-4 ... ...  ?     ,    .


    22  2008*. N*556         :Smilie:

----------

> .    ..
>   ..        ,     ..


  ? -   .     ?       ( ) :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

> ( )


   ...))  :Big Grin: ..  ))

----------


## Riffraff

, ,  ,       :Smilie:   .
,           ,    ?      ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


     ...  ... ))

----------

, -,    !   " " :Smilie:        " ", - ,     .
         .   ,   ,     ,    ,   - . 
       -      ,    .

----------


## .

,      ...    ,      .

----------

> ...  ... ))


    -   . :Smilie: 
    -     ,     -   ,    .
.S.            -   -    ,  ,   .

----------

> ,      ...    ,      .




  ,    ?

----------


## Ego

> ,      ...    ,      .


+1
 ,  ,      ""    / -      ?

----------


## .

,      .  ,   ,        .              .  .

----------

> +1
>  ,  ,      ""    / -      ?

----------


## Ego

> 


  :Smilie:

----------

> ,      .




   ?   ,       , ?

----------


## .

.        ,      .      ,          , , ,          .     .

----------


## .

**,         .

----------


## Ego

> .        ,      .      ,          , , ,          .     .


  :Smilie: 
 :Frown: 
.          -      ?

----------

,    ,         ,   ....

----------


## .

> -      ?

----------


## Riffraff

:Frown:    ...

----------


## alexleon

> ...


    ...

----------


## yolato

> 


        . ,      (, ,    .... :Hmm: ) ?

----------

> ,      .      ,          , , ,          .


  - ,   ...

  . 5      22.10.1997 N 18   ?   ,     (   )    http://www.garant.ru/consult/detail....2&tid=20081121,      2009       ...

 ,     162-,     "**   ",       )

----------

.   ""  ?

----------


## efreytor

> ""  ?


  :Embarrassment:

----------

> 


  :Smilie:

----------

> 


 -    ""   ?
, ,          (1,2,3,4 ...),      time(),     ,   01/01/1970,  1248185027  :Smilie:

----------


## .

**,      ?
 ,       ?  ,  -   ,     -?      -,          .

----------

.        .               ?

----------

> ,  -   ,     -?


  "    ,        ,       -". ? .5   .

     ,   ,     . 5      22.10.1997 N 18 - ,     ,

----------


## .

**,       ,   . - ,      .       -.
    ,        ,

----------

*.*,          http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...3&postcount=47  -   ,   - ,   -   (   ..)
  ,   - ,

----------


## _69

!   !?

----------


## Ego

> ,      ,        ,        -


 ,            ,     , ..   ,  /
    ,     
 :Frown:

----------


## Ego

*_69*,    ?  ""

----------


## Storn

[QUOTE=_69;52287500]     !   !?[/QUOTE
 :Frown:

----------


## Vostok17

. ,         ?

----------


## efreytor

...         ..

----------


## Riffraff

, , ,        ...

----------


## Taiska

, ,    ,   ,     .    ?

----------


## Ego

21.07.2009

----------

!

----------


## Ego

> http://rg.ru/2009/07/21/kassa-dok.html.

----------


## NinaP

,    ? :Wink: 
 ,    ,        
 ,      ,    ,      ,       2  -    ,   
      ,           
       ?

----------

4 .
"2.       - ,  - ,                    ,         ()  ,   ,  ( ,    ,        (, ), -".

   ,   ().   ""  " "  ...

----------


## Aleks65

> ,      ,    ,      ,       2  -    ,   
>       ,           
>        ?


 ,   .
      ,      -54,     .

----------


## NinaP

> 4 .
> "2.       - ,  - ,                    ,         ()  ,   ,  ( ,    ,        (, ), -".
> 
>    ,   ().   ""  " "  ...


         ...        ,   ,      ,   ,  ,    -    ,

----------


## EugeneD

,        -  !       ,    .

----------


## NinaP

,    ,       ,

----------

( )         .    .     . ,  .   .     ,   - .
        - .

----------


## Aleks65

> ,    ,       ,


     .
  ,       :      ,     ,  ,     .  .

----------


## Vladimir70

> . ,         ?


    ?
    : 
 .

 ____  __.__.2009 .
 xxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxx  xxxxxxxxxxxxx
: xxxxxxxxxxx (: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx)
                        -
___________________________ _____
___________________________ _____
___________________________ _____
___________________________ _____
___________________________ _____
___________________________ _____
___________________________ _____
 : ___ . __ .
 xxxxxxxxx x.x. __________

----------


## NinaP

> .
>   ,       :      ,     ,  ,     .  .


         ..

      ,

----------


## Vostok17

,          ,  -     ,     ?

----------


## Aleks65

> ,


  . :Smilie:

----------


## Ego

(    ),    -  ""?

----------


## Aleks65

" "   .

"    . 

   ,   ,     ,  ,      . 

           .

               ,         .

              ,      .     (         ,  171-     ,  )                . ,           ,  28         :        -          - .

        .  ,  ,                    .    ,     -     ,        .         .

        ,    .    ,      ,          .

                         Ļ.              .

                .  ,         ,        ,   ,        ,     ,   .. "

----------


## EugeneD

" "?  ?  ...

     -   !

----------


## Riffraff

,     ?    "   **   ()  ( ,    ,        (, )" 
    ?    - ,    .

----------


## NinaP

,     ??? :Frown:

----------


## Riffraff

- 
  ,     ,  , ?     .

----------


## NinaP

,

----------

> ,   ,     ,  ,      . 
> 
> "


   ....        " "??

----------


## Taiska

> 21.07.2009


,  ,       , ?
    ?

----------

> ,     ?    "   **   ()  ( ,    ,        (, )" 
>     ?    - ,    .


,      ,   -?    , , ,    ........  ?

----------


## RajichenoK

,        ,   
, ""     ?
 :Frown:

----------


## 22

! -  :Wow:

----------


## alexcherkasov

( 15 )     (     - ...)          .                . !  :Smilie: 
 1 -       .   -    ,   ,           .         .          . 
       -    ,   ,    ,    ! (    ),               ... :Big Grin: 
   ...
    "" (8500  ),     ""     . - -   ...
      ...
        ...
    ...    ...
. .    .

----------


## Ego

> ,  ,       , ?
>     ?


 
 ,   ,      ,  :
1.      
2. ,   
3.       
4. ,

----------


## _69

?!........(Ego) (       .. ,   )

----------


## Andyko

> 4. ,


  ,          ?

----------


## LuPa

> 3.


 - ,   -   :Wink: 



> 4. ,


 :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Ego

*Andyko*,     ,     ,     ,        :Smilie: 




> - ,   -


  ,   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Ego

*Andyko*, ,  ,       ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

,    ?

----------


## Ego

/?  :Smilie: 
*   *

----------

> *hiker*, 
> 
>  21.    ,           ,      2  3  ,     ,   2  346 (26)    ,       ()        -


  2  346 (26)    -  ??   !

----------


## efreytor

> 2  346 (26)    -  ??   !


  !  :Big Grin:         ....    ))

----------


## Andyko

> 2  346 (26)    -  ?


 ,

----------

,      -   ,             50            .               ;
  ;
  ;
          ;
                ;
  , ,   ,     ,    ,        , , , , , , ,                (   ,      ),          ;
       (       ,      )   , ,  (       ,   , , );
        ,         ;
    (       )     ,   - ;
        ;
   , , ,  ,  , ,     ;
     ,   ;
      ,                   ,   ,      ,       ,   ,    ;
        (    ,    ),     .

----------

.  -     - ...    :   -   ,  -   . 
.     "  " (    :Smilie: )  -  ,      -  ,   , ,      ,    -    .      -    .

----------


## efreytor

**,  ,  (     )
2.              (    -  )        ,  ,  ()         -      :
    .

----------

, ,  :     -     - ,  ,       .    -  ,      . ?

----------


## efreytor

**,        ...   ..  :Embarrassment:

----------

> , ,  :     -     - ,  ,       .    -  ,      . ?


      10  :Smilie:   - .

----------


## efreytor

**, 


> 


    ,      ..



> .


    ...

----------

> **,  ,  (     )
> 2.              (    -  )        ,  ,  ()         -      :
>     .


,  !

----------

> **,        ...   ..


   (  )  ,   " "  " "

----------


## efreytor

> " "


        - 



> " "


       -   :Big Grin: 
    54   ...

----------

> - 
>        -


  .      2102.  - .   ?

----------


## efreytor

-...(      )..    -.           " ** **  "... ...          .

----------

> -...(      )..    -.           " ** **  "... ...          .


     .  -    -     .   -   .     -   -      ..
 - .      ,      -   -   . 
      .   ,      ( ) :Smilie:

----------

,    ,   ,   !

----------


## Ego

/       
       ,    
  =  ,   ?
.  " "    :Smilie:

----------


## Vostok17

> ,          ,  -     ,     ?


            Exel,           ,   , -  ,      .
        ?

----------


## efreytor

*Ego*,       ...  ?       ...       ...     :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

> ?


 **    162  -!

----------


## efreytor

> .   ,     ( )


    (      .     ), ...  :Big Grin: ...   ?

----------


## Ego

> 


     -      ""? ?         ?  :Smilie: 

, :  -  ,      -

----------


## Alu

-  "   ,      ,  .   
        ,     
,  .         
    .       -  
    (   -   )    
   "      ,       . 
  "     ",     
-  :Frown: (
   .

----------


## Ego

*Alu*,    "   " () -      
         ...     ,    ,   ""   :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

> ,


      ... ...     ..! :War: 



> ...


   ???     ? ? ?   ?

----------


## Alu

,     ,         ))
     ,   ,    ,      .
        ...    ,    .

----------


## efreytor

> -  "   ,      ,  .  
> ** ,    
> ,  . **  * 
>     .*       - 
>     (   -   )   
> ** "      ,       .
>   "     ",


...      ....          ))    ..  :Embarrassment: 
  .(   - ...        !... 54     2003 ..         ..    ... ..  ,      ..  ......  )

----------


## Ego

*efreytor*, ,          ,         :Big Grin: 
 :Wink:

----------

> -      ""? ?         ? 
> 
> , :  -  ,      -


  :   =   1.     (,  ). ,          .

----------

.    -   ,   90-.  ,  .      :    23   -  - ,   .

----------


## efreytor

*Ego*,     :Big Grin:           6  15...    ...

----------


## Ego

> :   =   1.     (,  ). ,          .


     ,  1  :Smilie: 



> 


   ,   ,  ,   -  

*efreytor*,      ,       :Smilie: 
     ?  ,       ""  :Smilie:

----------

> -      ""? ?         ? 
> 
> , :  -  ,      -


  -   , !      !

----------


## efreytor

*Ego*,    ....      10 .....     5 .....    4 .....    ..2 .....=9 .   :Big Grin:

----------


## Uta.

[B][       . [/I]

       ,     ??     ...

----------


## Ego

*efreytor*,    :Smilie: 
 ?  / ?      / /?      :Smilie:

----------


## Ego

> ,     ?


   -     ,     ,      -

----------


## efreytor

> ,     ??     ...


 ...      !  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Alu

> ,     ??     ...


   ? ))       ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Uta.

""

----------


## efreytor

> ?  / ?      / /?


       18 .    ?          ))  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ego

> 18 .    ?


        Z-  ,               :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

> ""


      ...             . 2  3    )  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kiss

> Exel,           ,   , -  ,      .
>         ?


 ,    (  ..)    ""  -!  ,  ?       !!! :yes:

----------


## Ego

> ,  ?


 ,       ?  :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

> Z-


....               ...         ,,.

----------


## efreytor

> !!!

----------


## Uta.

> ...             . 2  3    )


 ...  ,  ,    " ,  " (  )          "".       ...

----------


## Ego

> ....               ...         ,,.


  ,    ,      ,     ,     *  *  :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

> ...


    .... ...     ..

----------

> ,    ,      ,     ,     *  *


 -

----------


## efreytor

*Ego*,   ...   ...   ()        ...1 ...      ..

----------


## Uta.

,  ,     ...

----------


## Ego

> -


  ,    ....  -     ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Shugar

> -  "   , *     , * .


  -  .
 ,       -       . ,    " ",   . 
 , ,  ,   ,  , ,    . :Smilie:

----------


## Ego

*efreytor*, ,      -     Z-,          ,  ?   ,             ?

----------


## Ego

> ,  ,     ...


      .,

----------


## Kiss

> ,       ?


    ,    .

----------


## efreytor

> ,    " ",   .


    5         ...          ?       ...

----------


## Ego

*Kiss*,    ,     ,   ,            ,              :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

> ,    .


      ...

----------


## Uta.

> .,


      ,    ,       -, ,     .

----------


## Shugar

> 5         ...


            ?

----------


## Kiss

> *Kiss*,    ,     ,   ,            ,


           .  ,   ,       () ,      ! :yes:

----------


## Uta.

> .  ,   ,       () ,      !


 ,       :Wink:

----------


## RajichenoK

:   -   , ..   -  ,  -  ,    -  .
 ,   ,     .       ,    ,    (     :Smilie: )
          .        :yes:

----------


## MTGN

-     ...( ,-      ,      )

----------


## efreytor

> -     ...


  :Wow: 
  ....      ...    ""

----------

-,   ,          .         .    .        (((((

----------


## efreytor

> -,   ,          .         .    .        (((((


   ....
171
 16.       
5. ,             15    ,               50  ,  ,      , - .

----------


## hiker

> .... ...     ..


    .   ,     .

----------


## efreytor

> 


   ?     54?   ...   .



> 


  ...   ...

----------


## hiker

> ? .

----------


## Aleks65

> ?     54?   ...   .


      54   .
   162.  ?

----------


## efreytor

> 54   .


   ...      ...      ,          ,      ...   "  "     ...          .
     ...            .

----------


## efreytor

2.     ,    ,       ,            :

**   ,  , **      ,  ()      ,   ,   ,  ,   ,        , ** ;
                   .      ...   ,   !

----------

> ....
> 171
>  16.       
> 5. ,             15    ,               50  ,  ,      , - .


,  -    )))))

----------


## Aleks65

> ...


   . 
        .            .           .
 ,         .   .

----------


## Taiska

,       .
, -   ?

----------


## mvf

> , -   ?


  -  "" -  ?

----------

:
   .        .
     .      .  :"    "
(-  ,    ) ..    ,    - .
1      -     . ..    .
2. ,     ,  ",           - ".
3.     ,     -   .
4.    ,      ,        .
   .
  -    .      :    2-     -      .     ,  ,      .      :Wink:

----------

> , -   ?


    ! ..    50-100,   .     .

----------


## efreytor

**,       ( 315)...   ....!  :Big Grin:

----------

> **,       ( 315)...   ....!


 !     !   ,    ()    -   .
      ,     ,     ,   (  -  )   "".    . . ,  ( , ,  100)     .  ,   .  " " -  - !

----------


## alx_s

,    POS   (    ,       ,          ,    )     (   ,   ).         ,        ?         ? (Z- , ..  ).

----------


## efreytor

> 


...     ?

----------


## hiker

> !     !   ,    ()    -   .


 .        .  ,        .

----------

> ? (Z- , ..  )


         ,   ,  ,  , ,    etc. (  .3 .2 54-),              )

  ,        (    ) -      ?

----------


## efreytor

> 


     ..

----------

*efreytor*, ,        - ,    
            ,     ...     ,   - ,   ! ))

----------


## EugeneD

> ..


 ,    ,     ( ),  ,  ...    ,      .

----------

> ,    ,     ( ),  ,  ...    ,      .


...    ,   +    .    "" -.

----------


## Ego

> ...    ,   +


  ,   "" ,  +  +,  ,      ,      ,    ,    ?     ?

----------

> :
>    .        .
>      .      .  :"    "
> (-  ,    ) ..    ,    - .
> 1      -     . ..    .
> 2. ,     ,  ",           - ".


    . ,  ,  2 " "   ?

----------

,,  .

----------

,     .      ?

----------

...
     (   -   30    -    ),      ?..
          ?.. 
  ""?..
     ...
     ...   :Embarrassment:

----------

.
    . 
      .  , -       .    -   ,    ?    -         ,  ?
   -  ()  ,      2- .,     . 
 ,  ,     .
   "  ,  ..."?   ""      ?        . -  ?

----------


## efreytor

> ""?..


  :yes: ... ...... ...

----------

> .
>     . 
>       .  , -       .    -   ,    ?    ....


      ...

----------


## Mitay



----------


## .

**,        .  .    -   . 
       .

----------


## .

*Mitay*,       . -,   , -,    .  ,  ,      :Frown:

----------

.      .
     ,        " ".    .  :yes:

----------


## efreytor

> " ".


 ?

----------

!     ,     .
    !     :Smilie: 
     .
  ,       /  .    ...

----------


## efreytor

> ,     .


  ...

----------


## .

:Embarrassment:

----------

..,  123145600011,   ? 
   ?      ?

----------


## mvf

> ..


".." -   , .

----------

.
, , ,     ,      ?

----------


## efreytor

**,        (, )     :
 ;
  ,   ;
   (, ,  -   );
  ,   ( ),  () ;
      ( ,  );
 ,      ()    ,  ;
,    ,  ,    .".

----------


## efreytor

**,         **     ?     ?  :Big Grin:

----------

!        .    .    ,   .  .
 99-  ,  ,  :Frown: :         ?

----------


## efreytor

> .  .


     ...         171 ...     ...     ...    54

----------


## hiker

> !        .    .    ,   .  .
>  99-  ,  , :         ?


      ? :Smilie:

----------


## .

**,    ,    ?

----------

:Smilie: 
           ""  .      :Frown:

----------


## ele111256

> ,     .      ?


,       ?  ,   ,  ,

----------


## efreytor

**,         "" ....        54           :Embarrassment: ....      ...   .

----------


## efreytor

*ele111256*,          15%...

----------

> **,        (, )     :
>  ;
>   ,   ;
>    (, ,  -   );
>   ,   ( ),  () ;
>       ( ,  );
>  ,      ()    ,  ;
> ,    ,  ,    .".


  ,     ,       ,  123145600011,          ?    ,      ,       ,  ?      ?    ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?






> ?


 
        ...

----------

efreytor  .
 !  :Smilie: 
--!!!  :Smilie: 
   ,   , ,     "   , - ,   "".
  ()   ,     ...

----------


## 69

,        .   ,       -  ?

----------


## sam51

:Stick Out Tongue: 
     ,   : 
1)       , ..  ""
2)      (  ),        (    ),  ...     :Wow: 
     ,    .

----------


## efreytor

> 


  :Big Grin:      ?..         ..    ? ?      " "..
P.S.-  ....

----------


## .

> (  )


 !       ,        :Smilie:

----------


## Feminka

> 


  :yes:

----------


## Shugar

, .

----------


## efreytor

> , .


     ...      ...      ...       ..   ... ...

----------


## Riffraff

?    ?      -,  ,     +        ,   ,    ,   .

----------


## tinkaer

,    -      :Wow:

----------

,     15%   ? ?

----------

,  ,  /   , ,   ,   -   ,       ..

----------


## .

> 


 ,        :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

> ,


  54    6 ...       ....

----------


## Riffraff

: 
"  5  ,     10 "

     -(     ),    ,        ,        ,       ,   ,        (   )...

----------


## tinkaer

-          ,     .

----------

> -(     ),    ,        ,        ,       ,   ,        (   )...


       .       " ,   "
    -   -   .
       . "   , ,    ..."

----------


## Riffraff

,    ,    ,       ,     " "   . 
,                ,     :Smilie:   ,     :Wow: 

  ,     ,     .  "  (   )   (  ),   ".      ,  ,   ?     :  ,  (   ),    ,       ,   ,  ,   .

PS -        .

----------


## hiker

> ,    ,    ,       , .


         . , ,

----------

?
   ,           ,      2  3  ,     ,   2  34626    ,       ()        -        ()  ( ,    ,        (, ).. 
      ,   :        ,    ,        (, ),          ()        - ,      . 
      ()      ,    ,        (, ).

----------


## .

**,    .      .

----------


## .

,

----------


## Riffraff

hiker,    ,    ,          .        .

..     ,     ?            .    "  ".  .

----------


## efreytor

> ?


    ""     ...

----------


## efreytor

"      () "...            ..

      ,      :

"...  -   ,      , ...."
         ,  ...

  "  "      ...         ...

----------


## efreytor

2

 1  7     21  1991  N 943-I "    " (        , 1991, N 15, . 492;           , 1992, N 33, . 1912; N 34, . 1966; 1993, N 12, . 429;    , 1999, N 28, . 3484; 2002, N 1, . 2; 2003, N 21, . 1957; 2004, N 27, . 2711; 2005, N 30, . 3101; 2006, N 31, . 3436)    :

"        **  ()  ,   ,  ( ,    ,        (, ),          **  **   ()  ( ,    ,        (, ).".




> ,


      ,

----------


## hiker

> hiker,    ,    ,.


.

----------


## alexstrel

"  -        ()     "

 2.   - 
. 2.1. "   ,           , *     2  3 * ,     ,   2  346.26    ,       ()        -        ()  ( ,    ,        (, )."

.2 "       ,    , **   ()        -  * * ."

,            ( ,    ) ,       .
          .           ,       .
..   ,     ,            .

----------


## Andyko

*alexstrel*, **    ,       ,  ** .

----------


## alexstrel

> *alexstrel*, **    ,       ,  ** .


, -    .
     .    ,      , ..            ,       .
         ,    .

----------


## .

.    ,           .   ,

----------


## glbuh7

> ,      .
> 
>             :
> 1)   .
> 2)        .


      ,       (  )?

----------


## kostik-che

> ,       (  )?


   .       .     ?     ,     (   20 ..).

----------


## glbuh7

http://www.glavbukh.ru/art/16574
      ...

----------


## efreytor

*glbuh7*,     362     ....  :Embarrassment: 




> " ,               ,     ,  ."


  !

"           *   ()*  ,   ,  ( ,    ,        (, ),                ** ()  ( ,    ,        (, ).".

----------


## kostik-che

> http://www.glavbukh.ru/art/16574
>       ...


     ,       .



> ,    .           .      ,   ,     ,     .            ,     .

----------

-  ,       ?

----------


## a-joke

:
"    ,      2- ,         ,        . ,    ,      ".
  :            ?
    -   ,       .        ,    ,       ...  ...

----------


## hiker

> -   ,       .        ,    ,       ...  ...


         .... :Smilie:   /        ,       ?

----------


## DenisPDN

> ....  /        ,       ?


  ?    .      ,     .

----------


## .

*DenisPDN*,  ?   ,          ?      ?

----------


## DenisPDN

> *DenisPDN*,  ?   ,          ?      ?


 , , .      ?

----------


## a-joke

> *DenisPDN*,  ?   ,          ?      ?


   -      ,  ,      ,    - . ?

----------


## DenisPDN

> -      ,  ,      ,    - . ?


     ,    ,    .
   ,  ,    ,       . ..          .    .

----------


## RajichenoK

,          ?     .

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Milkiss

.. ..   ,   ..   ..     . 
:    ? 
        - ?
   ?
  :       ,           ?

----------


## Aleks65

> :    ? 
>         - ?
> 
>   :       ,           ?


        .
   ,   ,   .
     .    .

     54,     .

----------


## Milkiss

** :Smilie:

----------


## hiker

> ,    ,    .
>    ,  ,    ,       . ..          .    .


       ?     -      ? ?      :Smilie:

----------


## DenisPDN

> ?     -      ? ?


 :Smilie:      ( ),    ,    .  .  :Smilie: 
  ,  ,   (   ),  ,    ,   -     . ..    ,     (    )...

----------

> ( ),    ,    .  . 
>   ,  ,   (   ),  ,    ,   -     . ..    ,     (    )...


   .  -    ! .  ""  ,   +.   100%  -   .       .    "  ".
  . .
.    ,     .   ""   -   .   Ѩ     (  ) . 
 1 - ,   . .
 2 -   Ѩ  .    "".
:    "" -      !     " ",    ,    -     " " . 
     (2102)       .  .  .           .     -   -  "  ".    -    -      .   ..      . .
   "" -  -     -   !       -  , .

----------


## shape

> ,          ?


      .   ?

----------


## hiker

> .  -    !    100%  -   .       ..


 


> "      ()        - "

----------


## RajichenoK

*shape*, ,      .    (. ),      
, 

  ,     ?

----------

> 


 ...    ?     "" ?  ,     ?    -   "  " -  .    .
    . 1.  . 2. ,    . 3..  " "  .4.     ,    .  ..  , .   .     .

----------


## hiker

:Wow:   ...   .

----------


## hiker

> . 1.  . 2. ,    . 3..  " "  .4.     ,    .  ...


5.    -  , , . :Smilie:

----------


## shape

> ...         171 ...     ...     ...    54


171  , : 



> 5. ,  **           15    ,               50  ,  ,      , *-* .


         .   .  ?

 :Smilie:      ???

----------

> ...   .


  466.  1 .
    ""   .    "  " - .    -  ,       . 
       -  .      .  .

----------


## .

**,     ,    ?      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## hiker

> 466.  1 .
>     ""   .    "  " - .    -  ,       . 
>        -  .      .  .


  :Wow:   .          :Frown:

----------

> .


        .            .   -   ,  -   .   ?

----------


## Storn

""    
 :Wow:

----------

> **,     ,    ?      ?


    .       (       ) : "   ** ,           -  "   -     . ? -  .

----------


## .

**,  ,      .   .  ,   ,    .     .      .
, ,  -   ,    ,     ,   ,   ,    . ,      .  ,    ,      ,      ? 
        .

----------

*.*     . ,            ,     - "  ".       -  ..  , 90%  .          ,      ,     ""

----------


## Iriska

, ,       ,        ?  - ?

----------


## .

*Iriska*,    ?          :Embarrassment:

----------


## ihteandr

,         , ,         ,    "- " (      ). ,     ,    -  .  ,    ,    , .     ,     (    - ).

----------


## 22

> ,         , ,         ,    "- " (      ). .


  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


     !   !     "    ?",  "   -    ?
      ,      ,  -     :Smilie:    ""     .

----------


## Ego

> ""


,      ,        :yes:

----------


## efreytor

> 


http://www.klerk.ru/poll/kkt_envd/

----------


## Riffraff

,       -.
    .

----------


## Ischakova80

.

----------


## Feminka



----------


## efreytor

http://www.rg.ru/2009/07/21/kassa-dok.html

----------


## Alena82

?       ,  ,  16 ..       ? :Help!:

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## efreytor

(         )

----------

,     "  "

----------


## Aleks65

> ?       ,  ,  16 ..       ?


  (1 )   .    .

----------


## kostik-che

> **,  ,      .   .  ,   ,    .     .      .
> , ,  -   ,    ,     ,   ,   ,    . ,      .  ,    ,      ,      ? 
>         .


  .
  ,          ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,          ?


 

5.          ,      ,         .

----------

> .
>   ,          ?


  ,    ,    .   ()    .   .    .       - .   .  +     .

----------


## efreytor

> .


   ...        ...                20  ...  ...

----------


## kostik-che

... 
 -  ,        ,        . 

   ,  .

----------


## efreytor

*kostik-che*,     ....        ...    ...       5         ...       ...  ***.. ..

----------

> ... 
>  -  ,        ,        . 
> 
>    ,  .


   .    ,   ...
        .      (, )            .  .    -       ,    -     1 !       ...

----------


## kostik-che

> .    ,   ...
>         .      (, )            .  .    -       ,    -     1 !       ...


 .   ,     ...

----------


## Riffraff

, , : 
-  ,  -,    7 ,   ,       ...   ?

----------


## .

*Riffraff*,      .     ,        ,      ?

----------


## Riffraff

.   .        ,   .     .     ,        ,     .

----------


## Mitay

"" ,              (,   )

----------


## efreytor

> "" ,


        ...  ...       ...

----------

""  14,5   .   .       ,  ,            . .  ,    ,     -       ...
"         - ,          ,   ,  ,    ,    "

----------


## ihteandr

> ... 
>  -  ,        ,        . 
> 
>    ,  .



    ,   .      ,    ,      ""(  )        .

----------


## kostik-che

> .    ,   ...
>         .      (, )            .  .    -       ,    -     1 !       ...


  ,   ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,   ?


               ;   () - ** ;    -       .

----------

162-  17.07.2009.   14.5 : 
" ,      ...                  - ,      (!!!)---  ---(!!!) ()  ,   ,  ( ,    ,        (, ), -                ;    -       ;    -       ."

----------


## efreytor

> 162-  17.07.2009.   14.5 :


            ..

----------

.    (  ) -    .      , ..  -  ,   , ,   .   -     .      " " -   , , ,   .   ,    .   -      " "            -  Z- (   ).  -  ,  .  ?   .

----------


## Chel_cat

,    ((((    ( -)   ,   ,     , ,      ,          .. !!!

----------

> 


  :Wow:      ,     (  ,  -)   .      - "  ",       .      -   -   , , .        ""  1       +    (  300/)

----------

.     ,        ,       ,   ,        ,     ,     .     ,     ,       ,   .           .  - ,    .  :yes:

----------


## kostik-che

-  ,    .           . 
  ,    .      ,        .     . 

    ,    .

----------

. -   ? .    . 5  .      -   ?    -  ?     ?

----------


## kostik-che

> . -   ?


  ,   .

----------


## katen

!
   ,        .
 -,      ( ,    ,        (, ).
      - ?
       ,    .
                .
  !

----------


## .

> 


  .    ,   



> - ?


 



> ,    .

----------


## kostik-che

> ,    .


     ,    ,   3.

----------

:   -         .     .            .

----------

.......

----------


## kostik-che

> .......


http://rg.ru/2009/07/21/kassa-dok.html.

----------


## .

> -


 ,  .

----------

:      ,     ,     .    .           .       ,  .

----------


## DenisPDN

> :      ,    ,    .


 :Smilie:   ,   ,      ?
, . ..   " "  ,  ...       ...  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## 74

> !     ,     .          ...


   ,           162 .

----------


## efreytor

> ,           162 .


      ..?         ?

----------


## 74

/  .,

----------


## efreytor

....        ..    ...



> "21.    , **     ,

----------


## 74

, ..   ,    .     ,

----------


## efreytor

> 


        ...    ...     ....?       ..

----------


## efreytor

....                    :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

> 


  :Wink:

----------


## 74

,

----------


## efreytor

> 


          ..  :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

> ,


    .. ... ...      ....           ...     ...  !

----------


## Andyko

> ,


,  ,            ;



> 


,     :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

> ,


       . ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## 74

,     ,

----------


## Feminka

*74*,        .

----------


## 74

,

----------


## Feminka

!   -     ,       .

----------


## alexstrel

> ....


    -  .
        ,          .                    ,     .

          (  ),         .

----------


## Andyko

*74*,          ,       .

----------


## efreytor

> ,          .        ,     .


     ... ...


> "21.    , **         ,


...          ?

----------


## Uta.

, ..          ... ,          ,  ,     ,  :Frown:

----------


## efreytor

> ,


   .....   :Big Grin:

----------


## alexstrel

,    .

----------


## Uta.

,    ,       (     )

----------


## Feminka

> ,         ,


  .

----------


## efreytor

*Feminka*, 


> .


  ..   2  80...
*alexstrel*, 


> ,    .


  ?..      ...        ,  ..         ..
*Uta.*, 


> 


    ....

----------


## 74



----------


## efreytor

> 


  :Wink:

----------


## 74

,   :Smilie:

----------

> ,           162 .


 ,  ,             ...            ...

----------

" -,      ( ,    ,        (, )."
  .    -  .-

----------


## alexstrel

,  .

----------


## katen

> ....


   ?    ...       ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?    ...       ?


           10  ?   ?

----------


## .

> ?


    ,   .     ,       .

----------

.,      -     ?   ?         ?

----------


## Andyko

:
+
+
      ,

----------


## efreytor

> ,      -


  ...  **     ...       .

----------

> -  .
>         ,          .                    ,     .
> 
>           (  ),         .


 ,    . !

----------

(         2-  346.26  ,   6 ),   .   ,   ,    (  ),      ,    .    ????????????????     ,:"  ,  "-. -  .       ,     .  , ... ,    .

----------


## efreytor

> ,


    ...

----------

.?

----------


## efreytor

16.    -          5         ,    - .     -    .

----------

> 16.      -    .


          ?            -.       . -.  ,            ...........

----------


## alexstrel

.       .

----------


## efreytor

> ?


    ..... 



> ...........


http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...AW;n=77603#p30

----------


## _

,     .   , - ,       .
      ,    .
        ?    ?

----------


## efreytor

*_*,    ...?     ?

----------


## _

.  - .   -

----------


## efreytor

?   :Big Grin:    ? ?...   ..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

!!!??   - ...11)  ,            150       ....
 -  17.06.2003 N 299-35

----------


## efreytor

*_*,   ....  :Embarrassment:      ...  ...

----------


## _

\- \      -    \ \   " "  :Frown:      -     .       .

----------

> .





> :
> +
> +
>       ,


    ,   ,    ,          ? :Wow:

----------


## efreytor

> 


  :Big Grin: 



> 


    ...
2.         ()   ,                .

,       ,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  .

  ()           .

 ()                  20-  ,    , , 9 ,  .

----------


## Andyko

*efreytor*,   


> 2.         ()   ,                .


, 


> **  (  ,    ,   ), **  (  ,     ,   )  **  (  ,    ,   ,  ,         ,   ).


      ,        100%.

----------


## efreytor

...


 12  2005 . N 03-11-04/3/49

   -         . 26.2  26.3     ( - )        .

   . 1 . 346.23      ,        ,          ,     .

 . 1 . 346.12     ,        ,  ,          ,  .

   ,     . 26.3                   ,  . 4 . 346.12 ,             .

   ,                  (       ),     ,        ,               * .*





 - 

..

12.08.2005

----------


## Andyko



----------


## efreytor

:Big Grin: 

:    ,           2004 .,        ,   ,       ,      ?       2005 - 2007 .?

:





 9  2007 . N 03-11-05/264

   -          ,   ,   ,  .

 . 2 . 346.13     ( ,   1  2006 .)        ,       ,                     .                              .

 1  2006 .      . 346.13                             ,          ,     . 2 . 2 . 84 .                     ,          .

 4 . 346.12  ,     ,     . 26.3                   ,             .

     ,              2004 .,         ,              , **          ,        .

           1  2005 .,       ,       , . 26.2   .

           . 346.12        2005 - 2007 .



 - 

..

09.11.2007

----------

> *efreytor*,   , 
>       ,        100%.


 
     -    

      ?

    ,  ,

----------


## efreytor

> ?

----------

>

----------


## Andyko

- ,   -  .

----------

> - ,   -  .


 

           ,  ,  ,     -    -

----------

, !
   2003,     (),      ,      -   ,     ,   ?

----------


## Alena82



----------

2  -   ,   .         "" ?

----------


## .

.    ,     ?

----------

> .    ,     ?


  , ,    (       - -    ). 

 ""       .      ""     :Frown:        ( ,  )     -   .  -    /  ?

----------


## efreytor

...      ...       ...  ..

----------

, ,      ?    .

----------


## efreytor

> , ,      ?    .


          ...  ...     ...

----------

> ...  ...     ...


      .

----------


## efreytor

> .





> * ..*


   ?

----------

> ?


   ...

----------


## efreytor

> ...


      ?

----------

> ?


      +   .
    ?

----------


## Feminka

> .

----------

> 


,      ...      .     . :Big Grin:

----------


## Feminka

:Cool:

----------


## Riffraff

,          :Smilie:           ,    : "    ,    " -       .

----------


## efreytor

> ,    .


        ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Riffraff

,   ,       :Smilie: ))
,   ,     ,    ,    .

----------


## efreytor

*Riffraff*,          ....

----------


## efreytor

20.             ** **  ,   ,            .

/  55  19.01.1998 .

----------


## Riffraff

,   (    ).      ,  ,     .   ,   : " , ,    ?" -     .         .

----------


## Feminka

*Riffraff*,          :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

*Feminka*,     ....          ... ..          ...

     ,    54..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Feminka

...  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,    54..


    .   .     ,    .    ?   :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

*.*,       ...   ...  ... ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## katen

,      ,   ?        ,    .     .

----------


## .

*katen*,    ,      ?

----------


## katen

> *katen*,    ,      ?


?   5

----------


## .

-  ,  ?

----------


## katen

> -  ,  ?

----------


## katen

> -  ,  ?


     63.40

----------


## .

*katen*,    ,     , ?        :Frown: 
,     ?  ,

----------


## katen

> *katen*,    ,     , ?       
> ,     ?  ,


  , ,  ,  .
   .

----------


## katen

> *katen*,  ,


    , -   ,     .  ,   ?

----------


## .

,     ,     359. 



> , ,  ,  .


   ?        (    , )           ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## katen

> ,     ,     359. 
>    ?        (    , )           ?


, ,    :Smilie:  .

  . ?

----------


## .

. ..      .

----------


## Vedmak

?     ,   .     ?

----------


## .

,  ,  .     .
    ,     .         .

----------


## Vedmak

> ,  ,  .     .
>     ,     .         .


..     ,    .      ,   - ,   .

----------


## .

> ..     ,    .


   .     .        .

----------


## Vedmak

> .     .        .


        . 
    ,   -    ?
        ?

----------


## .

> ,   -    ?


    ?    ,  ,  .     .

----------


## Vedmak

> ?    ,  ,  .     .


      .      )
    )

         ,          (     ).           ,   ?

----------


## .

> (     ).           ,   ?


    54-   .

----------


## efreytor

*.*,    ...    ...http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=285805

----------


## .

, ,                    :Smilie: 
       .

----------


## efreytor

> 


        ...    ...


> .


     ...     ...

----------


## .

.   ,  .

----------


## efreytor

> .


..  ...     ..     ...  ...    ...    ...       ...  ....  .

----------


## .

. .2  -  ,       .   2.1.   ,     ,  ,    .2  .3    .

----------


## efreytor

...      ?
"21.    ,           ,      2  3  ,     ,   2  346 [26]    ,       ()        -        ()  ( ,    ,        (, **).        (, **)     :

----------


## .

*efreytor*,       ?             :Embarrassment: 



> ,           , *     2*  3


  2

----------


## efreytor

*.*,     , ...       ...                    ...    ..

----------


## .

*efreytor*,   .      .          ,      .
 ,       ,

----------


## efreytor

*.*, ...    :Big Grin:    ...

 ... - ,    2        **  ...
 ....      ....     ...   ** ..
  ?

----------


## .

,    .
  54-.          .    .     . ,         .2  .3 ,    .   .2.1.  ,       ,   .2  3  .  -    ,      .2  .3?

----------


## efreytor

> .


   2.1     ....   ...



> .


  2.   - 
    1,2,2.1,3

     2  ...

----------


## Cooler

> ,      .2  .3?


   :  **   .2 (  )        .

----------


## efreytor

> (  )


 

                  ?   . ...

----------


## efreytor

*  3*  2   54-        . 

      ....?

http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=298

----------


## katen

> . ..      .


  ,    ...

 ...-  ,         ("     ,     ,     359. ")...
 ,  ,       54-   ,   ...       359,   ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


...       ..

----------


## Feminka

> ...-  ,


     .

----------


## katen

> ...       ..





> .


   ...
       ""?

 ,        ,     ,    (-   ,     ) ?
    ?

----------


## efreytor

> ""?


  :yes: 


> ,        ,     ,    (-   ,     ) ?
>    ?


 ....?   ..   
      ..

----------


## katen

> ..


  ,    ....?

----------


## efreytor

> ,    ....?


      .....   .

----------


## katen

> ....?   ..   
>       ..





> .....   .


     ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


...  ...     ...         :Big Grin:

----------


## katen

> ...  ...     ...


 ...  -   ,    !        ...

----------


## efreytor

> ...


   ?    ...


> ..


    .  ...

----------


## katen

> ?    ...    .  ...


, , ,    .... .

----------


## !

,         ..        .
       ,       ... 
        ... ?  :Cool:

----------


## EugeneD

( ,  ...)

----------


## !

:Wink:  ,   )))

----------


## shape

> ,         ..        .
>        ,       ... 
>         ... ?


     ( -)  ,

----------


## !

-     ...       , -    ...

----------

> ( -)  ,


      , 2102    -  -  .     .      ?     ,  ,            ...

----------


## Riffraff

,     ,       .            ,         .      ,          ,   ,   ,  .

----------


## katen

> ,  ,  .     .
>     ,     .         .


  ,       ? , .

----------


## .

54-      .  ,   .     ,

----------


## katen

> 54-      .  ,   .     ,


,    ,  ?
       ?

----------


## katen

> 54-      .  ,   .     ,


 -    ...
         ,    ,         ,      .    ,      ....

----------


## .

> -    ...


   ,   .



> ,


   54- ?  ,      -  ,    .



> ,      ...


   ...        .           .      :Wink:

----------

,   ... 

   ()      ().
 -        (      ).  -      Fprint    ,               .       ( Star tsp 654).    ,         ()      . 
  -     ,       ...   ,           ... 

,      ? !

----------


## .

,            :Smilie:

----------


## Aleks65

> -        (      ).


      Fprint ?         .

----------


## efreytor

**,           ...     ..

----------

> Fprint ?         .


       1    .

----------

> **,           ...     ..


             ! ?     !!!    !

----------


## Aleks65

> 1    .


          .        ()?

----------

,      .  - -      ,    .   - ,  - ,          / -   .  -        , ?             -  ,     ,  -  .2.1 ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?






> -  .2.1 ?

----------


## Feminka

> -

----------


## Jinah

-.
    (6%).
 .

    ,    .
   ,     .
   ,      .

.
1.         ,   ?
2.  ,      ,   ,    ? 
3.    ?  ,          ?

----------


## EugeneD

,      -    ...     !

----------


## Andyko

,      2009.

----------


## efreytor

16.06.2009 N 1988/09 "              -          
 ,   " 

     ...  ....    ....  :Wink:

----------

,     .

----------


## Andyko

> ,     .


,

----------


## Jinah

,

(  ,   ,    ) 
     ?
  ,   ?

----------


## Ego



----------


## Andyko

,      :Smilie:

----------


## Ego

:Cool:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## klin

! ,    .              - , / /.  ,      .         .   ,                    .   ,          ,          .   .     .       -                  .             ,         5?     ?

----------


## .

> ,      .


  ?   -   



> ?


   ,    .

----------


## efreytor

> 5?


...      ...       8-9 ...  ..  ? +      ....    10  ...

----------

, 
  -       (  ).      ?    ?

----------


## efreytor

**,   ?

----------



----------


## Ego



----------


## Feminka

> ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


 ....        2.1 54  ......  .

----------

,   -    -          .    -  .     -       .    ,   -,             -   . ..   ,       . ?       . ?

----------


## efreytor

> -    -          .    -  .


    ...



> ?


 




> . ?


 ,

----------

,   ,   

  :
http://www.rnk.ru/news/tax/document101687.phtml




> ** 
> 
> 21        17.07.2009  162−,      - .  ,        ,     .
> 
>       ,   ( )      ,     .            ()        - ,      06.05.2008  359         .
> 
> ,      13    ,   ,   ,         .      ,        ()  ( ),     ().
> 
>   14    ( )            .   , ,     ,           .
> ...


...

----------


## efreytor

....   ..      2 54....
   2.1       ...    ...        ...         359   ...         ...

1.              ()        -  **     ,     ,    ,    , ,     .

      ...




> ,    ,         .        ,           22.05.2003  54−.


        ,      ... .....    ...

*              ...  !*

----------


## .

, -         .   ,   ...
 :Smilie:

----------


## shape

:Frown: 


     .
    -    
        ,       

 ,      ?        ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,      ?        ?


               !



> .


    (  95%)..    ....    !!!      !  ...     ...

----------

> 


   ...
     - 
  ",    "     - 
   ,   -   ,     ? - 
        -       - ,   "" - 
      ... )

----------


## shape

> !


 ,   ,            ""          




> (  95%)..


,       -      ,    -     :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

> ""


      ...    ...         ...        ...              ..



> ,       -      ,    -


    ...   ..         ,  



> ,   -   ,     ? -


          ...

----------


## klin

> ?   -   
>    ,    .


   ,   ,       ,    .
      .     ,        .        .
       ,        ,            .   ,         .

----------


## shape

> 


  ?   :Wow:

----------



----------


## klin

2004 ,          7

----------


## Staryy

> !
>     (  95%)..    ....    !!!      !  ...     ...


----------------
      ,  .   :"     ( 1, 2, 6, 7) ,  -      ,    ,    .

    ,   ,    ,     22  2003   54- "  -        ()     ".      -               ,        ."


.  24  2009

----------


## .

,  ,    ,  
    .         ?   :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

*Staryy*,


> -               ,        ."


 ...               ... ...     .... (!)     ...    ....

----------


## quadrum

,  ,     :Smilie:     ,        . ,   ( ,  ).       ,      .      . 
  ,                 ?

  ,       ,   ?  ?

----------


## efreytor

> 






> ,   ?


 
         2.1 54...     ...  .

----------


## Staryy

> *Staryy*, ...               ... ...     .... (!)     ...    ....


________________
, ,   :""- ,   -  .  ,    ""    ""  "" .
  ,    -    , ,  ..     ,        (     ).     !   .   ,          .     ,         .
        .    ,  .

----------


## Staryy

> ,  ,    ,  
>     .         ?


 ,    -   ...   ,       (96-98)         ,   ,   . ,    ,      ,      . ,  ,    ,        .
,     -  ...   .         (      ),       ...

----------


## Staryy

... 
             .  ,   :" ,      !" 
  -   
  -   ! 
,       -    - " ". 
   ..      . 
    (   :  ,     ..).     ! 
     . 
 ,       ,    !    -  . ,  ,   .  -   .  -       -  ( !). 
     (  ),     ( )  , ..  ,    ( )      ..    . 
-    " "      "  ":


09.09.2009, 169 (2439)
       ,       ,   ,     .            ,    ,   ,  .      1500-2000 .,   30 000-40 000 . :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

> 09.09.2009, 169 (2439)
>        ,       ,   ,     .            ,    ,   ,  .      1500-2000 .,   30 000-40 000 .


 ... ...        ,      1.5-2 .  3-4 .

----------


## 67

" ... ...       ,      1.5-2 .  3-4 .""

 ,          2-3- ,  ,      ,      ,   ""             ,        ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,          2-3- ,  ,      ,      ,   ""             ,        ?


   2-3      ..  ...            .

----------


## 67

"  "    ?
        ,          .    ,    ,            ,    .   ?    ,    ?
      ,  ,     -  ,  ?      ?
  ,  ?
             ...           ?

----------


## efreytor

> 


 ?    ?  ?

----------


## .

()

----------


## Staryy

:Smilie:    -     :Frown:  



> 67


_____________________
,   " "!      (  )   , ,     ,    !  " "   :Frown: 
     ( ),      , ( ""  "")    ,     .
 :Frown:  
" - "

----------


## ˸

> "  "    ?
>         ,          .    ,    ,            ,    .   ?    ,    ?
>       ,  ,     -  ,  ?      ?
>   ,  ?
>              ...           ?


     ? ,...

----------


## efreytor

> ? ,...


  :Wink: 



> " "


..   ?



> ,     .


         2-15 ...  ... ...       ...       .

----------


## ˸

> 


    ,    ,

----------


## efreytor

> ,    ,


 ... 3  ...    :Frown:

----------


## Staryy

efreytor "..   ?"
________________________________
 :Wow:    !   ! :Frown:          .    ! (   -  )

         2-15 ...  ... ...       ...       .
____________________________________
  : :   ,   .. "   ".
 :    (""    !),   .    , ,     -    -   , ...

----------


## Staryy

... ...
 ,     .      -,  (Z-)   !   !  , ,   ..... ,   .      .
   :    ... :Frown: 
"  ..."

----------


## alexey5

:               ,      (    ),       .     ,          .

----------


## efreytor

> 


         !



> .


    ...
         (     )...  ...   ""  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bosfor

> :               ,      (    ),       .     ,          .


    .     (      2-  )     15  .
 "                ,     .       ,    ,      ,      "

----------


## efreytor

> .


  :Big Grin: 


> (      2-  )     15  .


      ...      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

:Big Grin:

----------


## 67

> ?    ?  ?


 ,  .
    ....         (!)   .
     (  ,       )       .     108586  23.01.09.,     ,       000014  23.01.09.            .  ..          000014   23.01.2009  ,    -  ..   ,  ,    000014/          ..   ., ., .3,          .
  ,        ,    ..      ,            .           . 
              ,    -               .  ,   -        .
     3.03.2009 .       ..                   
  65-2814/2009 -  -56  04  2009 
   ,                     .            .            . 

    .         ,     ,   ,   :  ,      ,     ,        ,         .    .    30 .  3 . 
30 .   , 3 .   .
    ,          ...
               .
      :     ,        .  ,           .     ,   ?.

----------


## efreytor

,             .
    ,    ,   ,        ,      24.03.2009 .,
             .2    22.05.2003 . 54- "  -        ()     ",        .
  ,        ,          
 .
   . 1 . 2    22.05.2003 N 54- "  -        ()     " - ,    ,                    ()         ,     .
   . 14.5    ,            ,   ,     ,   ,     ,                 -  -  
             ;    -       ;   
-       .
  1  2  2.1       ,    
,   ()    ,          
    .   ,     
        ,  ,   (..13),
   (..29).         25.03.2009.       .   ,    ,            ,         .
 ,   ,     ,           
          .25.6  .
   (..29)   ,  .25.6  .     ,
 .128   .     ,      .
   . 26.2            ,    , ,
 ,     ,       ,  ,  
 ,    ,      .     
 ,  ,   ,  ,        
 ,  , ,  ,  ,      ,
 .
  1.5.             
 ,      . ,    ,    
.     ,    ,     .
    4  210               
    ,       ,  
 ,   .
      ,           
         .
 ,    ,       -      
 ,     .   ,  8    12.08.1995  144-  -
      - .   13    ,  
  - .
            - ,   
   .
   3  26.2          ,   
.
 ,         ,       
 - .
   ,          ,    ,    
,  ,              
   ,       .      
  24.03.2009. 128 24.03.2009 . (..11).  2  211     
,   ,                 ,          ,       
     ,            , 
                 .
         .
      ,       4  208    

     .
 .. 268-271    
,        .

----------


## Staryy

67
efreytor
_______________________________
,     , ......
".....-.....!" -    .
      ,  ....
   (      )    (   ""  "").
-  ...... :Frown:

----------


## efreytor

> ,  ....


   ....    ...      ...        .....  :Wink:

----------


## 67

,        ""     ,      ,   .         ,     ,            .    30 000    ,        .
           ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


  ...      ...   ... ...        ...            ,         ....  -  ...   ....    ...      ...            ...       ...    ...       ...

----------


## 67

.
    ,           .
    ,    ..
           ,       (!)  (!).
,   (!),          . . 
    ,       ,    ,  ,    ,  ,              .
       ,    .

----------


## KotD

.
 ,   ?   ?      ,    2010  ,   -    .
    ?    ( )  1   ? 
     ? ,   -   ,    .  ,   ,      1.  ,    1000 ,    1 - 800 .       ?

----------


## 67

21         ,        .
        ,        .

----------

.

    13  2009 .  03-01-15/8-413
   : ,    ,         .   ,  ,      :

    *   ,       ;
    *              ,     .

 ,       ,                .       14.5     .

 , ,      ,       ,        31  2003 .  16:

    *        (   );
    *     () ,         ;
    *       ,       .

      ,        .

----------

,      .   , .

----------

> ,        .


    .   -     -       -  ( ).  ()   -         .  ,    ,   .   .    -         .     - "  !"   :Frown:

----------

[QUOTE=67;52371119]      .
    ,           .
    ,    ..
           ,       (!)  (!).
,   (!),          . . 
_____________________________
  ,      ?    ...    ...?

----------


## Staryy

[QUOTE= ;52371160]   .

    13  2009 .  03-01-15/8-413
   : ,    ,         .   ,  ,      :
______________________________
   ,      : "  ,                 (   ),           .
 20  2009 . N 03-01-11/4-176" 
    ,   .      -       .    -    (  -   ,  -  )   ,     ,    ....

----------


## efreytor

> ()   -        .


       ...   ..(    )            ** , 


> .    -         .


     ...



> - "  !"


     ...  :Wink: 


> ,    ..


  ...      ...  .    ...

----------


## EugeneD

-         .   !   , -     .  ,          ,    (   :    - ).

----------


## 67

> ...      ...  .    ...


              ,        ,            ,    ,   ,            .        ,     ,              .

----------

> -         .   !   , -     .  ,          ,    (   :    - ).


   ""   ,   ?      -,    ...(   )

----------


## NinaP

(     ,   ),   ,           () :Big Grin: 
     ,    ,        .        ,   
       ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


   .   . /  : "   ?".

----------


## teplomen

- ,     .

----------


## NinaP

> - ,     .


  ,       :Big Grin:  ,   

:
       ?  

   .   . /  : "   ?". 

    ,

----------


## mvf

> 


     "  ",  "  ".

----------


## NinaP

" ..,  ...."

       -  , ,   ,

----------


## Riffraff

(   )     ?      "     \ \  "     ?

----------


## EugeneD

> ""   ,   ?      -,    ...(   )


 300     .

----------

> 300     .


:-))) ..  , ,  ...     ...      ,   - ..:-(((

----------

> "  ",  "  ".


    .     ""  " " . "     ,     -    !"

----------


## Staryy

> -  , ,   ,


:-)))   -   ... -  ""  -   ..(   ,  ,    )

----------


## Staryy

,    ""  ,   ,  ,   ...        ?!  
http://www.nalog.ru/document.php?id=...pic=root_nalog "  :Frown:

----------


## Staryy

, -       ...,   -  .        :Frown: 
http://www.taxpravo.ru/legislation/l...49019880115694
03.10.2009
    1  2009 . N 03-01-15/9-436

:       "  ".            (, )   ,   ?

:


 1  2009 . N 03-01-15/9-436
   -            (, )           ,   - ,  .
 ,  ,       ",    ",      ,   . 1 . 346.16    .        ,   . 1 . 252 .
 . 252         (  ,  . 265 , ),  () .
       ,  ,       ,  ,       ,    ,       ,  () ,     (    ,   ,  ,        ).
   . 2.1 . 2    22.05.2003 N 54- "  -        ()     "    ,           ,     . . 2  3 . 2    22.05.2003 N 54-,     ,  . 2 . 346.26    ,       ()        -        ()  ( ,    ,        (, ).
_ ,         ()         ,         -      ( ,    ,        (, )._
 ,  ,  . 2.1 . 2    22.05.2003 N 54-,       -                ,           .


 - 
..
01.09.2009

----------


## Alu

,    .
       - "    ,   ".    ,      -       ,        ???? -        ... ,             ,    ,   .     ,     -     .
        ,    ,      ,            :Smilie: 
          ,   ,           .       ,  .

----------


## lenaElena

,   ,         ,      - -  +,      . ,      .     ...

----------


## .

- .         .

----------


## efreytor

> ,   ,         ,     - -  +,      . ,      .     ...


   ...  ..      


> ,         ()         ,         -    **  ( , ** ,        (, ).

----------


## lenaElena

> ...  ..


 -   -  ? - ,     ,     ,    .            "  "?

----------


## efreytor

> -   -  ?


          ..        ( )        ......    ...


> 


...                   ...    ...         :Wink:

----------


## lenaElena

> ..        ( )        ......    ..
> 
> 
> ....                   ...    ...




     ?     -    -      , ..      .        ...      .      ?

----------


## efreytor

....     ..

----------


## Luxury

.
   ........                     ,         .
          .
   -  140.. ,   (   ,     ,  ),    -   ,     .          , .. .
1.      -  . ,  ,          ?
2.         ?.
3.  ,         +               ?

----------


## Andyko

,        ,

----------

> ..        ( )        ......    ......                   ...    ...


    - -,    . ,     100 ,         ,          -  .

----------


## .

.

----------

,    ,  :
  .    ,  13 ,    ,  .            ?      .

----------

> .


 , ..      .            (   ).  ,     -,        .

----------


## efreytor

> ,     -,        .


  ,     ,     ...    -...

----------

N 03-11-04/3/40
27.01.2006
:     14  1   21.07.2005 N 101-  1  2006        . ,            -.  ,   1  492  ,       ,     .
     ,             120 . ,           ,   ?       ,          .

:    -                   .
   21.07.2005 N 101- "     26.2  26.3                ,            "     346.27     ( - ),     1  2006 , ,  ,    .
       -   ,     ( ..   ,      )     -.          ,    6 - 10  1  181 ,    ,    ,      ,       ,  , ,       ,      ().
 1  492        - ,        ,    ,   , ,    ,     .
           . ,   506    ,    -,   ,                      ,    , ,     .
    492  506    , ,   ,      ,       .
    , ,   5         22  1997 . N 18,  ,     ,                 - (,  ,  ,      ..).   ,        ,        ,       -.
       ,  ,          (     , ,    ,     ).
 , ,                120 .      -,      .                       ,    (   )  . 

       ?

----------


## Luxury

*Andyko*,    ,        ,   -   .    ?
         .  :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

...   ,  ,    ,        ..   ,        .         ..

----------


## niks35

> ,    ,  :
>   .    ,  13 ,    ,  .            ?      .


  ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


     ..

----------

,      ,     .  -  , +  -  .

----------


## Nata07

.       6%   -     ? :Wink:

----------


## Ego

> 6%   -     ?


  - 
  -

----------

> .       6%   -     ?

----------


## skor

.   .
     ,   ( ).  , ,    ,   ,     ?        .      ,    ?  (  ,      ),      ?

----------


## Staryy

> .   .
>      ,   ( ).  , ,    ,   ,     ?        .      ,    ?  (  ,      ),      ?


  :yes: .  (162-)  -        .   ( ),  ,   ..   .    (  ) 162-.. ,      , ,   ..  ,    ,   (   ).   ,   " "   , !...  (  )         ,     .      .
    : ,         .      "" ,     . :Frown:

----------


## Staryy

20.10.2009, 23:01    #800  

  .  :Smilie: 

, ,   ...   ""  "",      ... :Frown: 

http://komi.arbitr.ru/index?tid=6332...9&nd=796032660

----------


## skor

> : ,         .      "" ,     .


           .       ,     .   ()       ,    .  ,   +  -   ,  .
         :     ,    !

----------


## EugeneD

...       ,   ,   ,     .  ,     ,     ,    !   ,      ,    ?

----------


## skor

,              .             .      -  .   -   .      1500 .      -  - (    -  ).        (   ).      .         .   ,      -           . (500 .)     , , .    ,    ,    
           .
           : --; -; --.  : --; ---; -Light--; ---; --. - ,   .

----------


## Staryy

:yes:         " " :yes:        - EugeneD   .    ,      ,     "" .
    -   (    ...) :Smilie:

----------


## skor

> -   (    ...)


   ,       .   10-15% .

----------

(, )   .       .
  :     . (         ),     , ,   ,   ..
     ,   (      )      ,            (  ,   ,  ),     (  )    -  ?

----------


## Ego

., 
      ,

----------

.       ,   -  ,   -   ,     .

----------


## Andyko

> 





> .


    ,   *Ego*    .

----------


## .

> .


     ,

----------


## Staryy

> .       ,   -  ,   -   ,     .


  (   ) -   ,     ()     ,     .    ,    . 
     "., ,  ",        162-,   ,   ..    (..   ).

----------


## katen

> (   ) -   ,     ()     ,     .    ,    . 
>      "., ,  ",        162-,   ,   ..    (..   ).


    ,       . ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,   **


 /359

----------


## Staryy

> ,       . ?


 :Smilie: ...  ..-   ... :Smilie:

----------


## katen

> ...  ..-   ...


   ,      ...  ,  ..

----------


## efreytor

*katen*,

----------


## katen

> *katen*,


,       ..

----------


## efreytor

> 


    ?

----------


## katen

> ?


,   -

----------


## efreytor

> ,   -


           .........          ..                     ...      ...   ...(    )..

----------


## katen

> .........          ..                     ...      ...   ...(    )..


          ....    ,       ,            ""...     ...      ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


      "    00000000 "
    ))   ...  ...   ..

----------


## katen

> "    00000000 "
>     ))   ...  ...   ..


  )))      ,     :Smilie: )
   ,  ,

----------


## katen

> "    00000000 "
>     ))   ...  ...   ..


 ...               ?
   ,  ..

----------


## efreytor

> ,  ..


  ..

----------


## katen

> ..


   ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


       2  3..     2...
       ......  ..

----------

,      .
     -       ,     ,         ?
   -       ,      -      ,   .

----------


## efreytor

> ?


     ..



> -      ,


 



>

----------


## Aleks65

> -       ,     ,         ?


         .    ?

----------


## Aleks65

> ..


 ?  .   ?

----------


## efreytor

*Aleks65*,        ...            ,    ,        ....


           ?         (.. )  ?!   ?

----------

,     2 .   3 .     ,      , ..   (  ).        -     ,     . ?
          ? 
(  .    , "    ")

----------


## efreytor

> , ..   (  ).





> -     ,     . ?


   ?

----------

- .        ,       (     -    ,    - ).      ,   ?

----------


## efreytor

...
           ..

----------


## skor

> ,      .
>      -       ,     ,         ?


  ,   "  "?     -    ?  ,       (    ),            .  , ,     ( ,   )-      -.    ,       - ,   ,      .      ,     .   ?

----------


## skor

*efreitor*   .      ,      .

----------


## Iranl

-   . ,      ( ),              ( 6%).     - ,       (   / )      54-.   ,       ,              . 
,     /   (    ,  "   ")       6%.      (     )    .
,    :     (   :)              (      ,  ).    15.1.               .       ?

----------


## .

> ,  "   "


        .   



> ?

----------


## Iranl

> .


     :        ,         . ,       : 1-, 2-.   "" ( - ,   -   ),       .            - - ,  - ( )       (  1-).  ,       1 ,      .    ,      ,     .2.1  54-,  - .




> 


...         ?      : Z- = .  :     -  ,   .        (!)   .        ,         ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> : Z- = .


       .     ,     .

----------


## Iranl

> .     ,     .


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Iranl

,         -    .    40 - 50     -     :Smilie:

----------


## .

> .     ,     .


   .  -     ,        :Wink:

----------


## Staryy

> ,    :     (   :)              (      ,  ).    15.1.               .       ?


 :Smilie: ..." "       " "       ... :Wow:        .  ,  -    .
  ,     ...      "     "  :Wow:

----------

. , .  +.
  - (-14) +  .
    - (-14) + " "? 
     ?
.

----------


## .



----------


## Staryy

:Smilie:        (   ),     .
  " " -   ,     : "    ,   , _     2  3 _ , "

----------

> " " -   ,


"    2.1  2    22.05.2003 N 54- "  -        ()     " ( -   N 54-)    ,        ()    ,      2  3  2   N 54-,     ,   2  346.26    , **   ()      *  -  ()*       ()  ( ,   * ,        (, )).*

..    ,        .  ,  ...  ,     " "    ""   .3,     ,   . 2     .

----------


## Staryy

> ..    ,        .  ,  ...  ,     " "    ""   .3,     ,   . 2     .


 :Smilie:   :Smilie:    : .3(54-) -       ( ).   .2.: 
"2.        ,    ,       ()        -  __         ." ..    : **     .2.1.,...     ...., ,   ( ) :Smilie:

----------

-...
. ,   ,   ,           /  - ""    .
. ,          ,    -  .
         ,   ,   ,  ?

----------


## Staryy

> -...
> . ,   ,   ,           /  - ""


  -  (   ),   .       , ,     .      .




> . ,          ,    -  .
>          ,   ,   ,


    200% ,      , ....,    :Frown:

----------


## Val6556

> ,     ((((((((((((((((


  ,  .  , . .                 .   .      .
     .

----------

*.*,   " "         ?
..,  ,  " ".    " "      ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Staryy

> -...


 :Smilie:  , ...   ""  ...    ! , ,      :
1.    .14.5.      (- ),        - (.1.54-, - -, - -)    ,    .
2.           (  .1.,54-). 
3.   162-,. :Frown: .  .2 54-  :  ,  ,  . 2.1. 54-        :  ,  ,          ,    .
 ..
 :Frown: ...    ""     :Frown: ...
   ,   ,  ,   ,     .    .. - 
     I  : 
 , ,   ,      : 
    ; 
   ,    ,     2.1  2   22  2003 .  54-.

----------

,        ,   ,   ,    ,     ,    " ".       " ".    -   ,  ..  ,       " ".

*!*   , ,    , ..   . ,   ,  , ,       .

. ,       ,    ...
"  ,   ?"

----------


## .

.

----------

.
 ,    .         ?         ?
 , ,           ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?


54-

----------

, !  :Smilie:

----------


## Feminka

**,    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    .         ?


      .     13 .

----------


## skor

> .
>  ,    .         ?         ?


       ,   , .     -       .    -             ,  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


,        ,    . ,    .

----------


## skor

> ,        ,    . ,    .


      ().   "  "?   -    ?             "  ",   ?            ?     ( ),       7 ?       "  ".

----------


## ZZZhanna

> "  ".


     . ..   ,    , ..   , , ,    .          ,   .     ,     , ,  ,   -  ,     .
         "".
, , -    ,      -.

----------

> -             ,  .


  :Smilie: 
   ,  .  :Smilie:

----------


## Val6556

> ,        ,    . ,    .


     ,      ,       2010   .   . , ,   ,       .

----------


## -

,    ....
 (., )      15% , 1   ,  ????       ...  ,      ,            ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?


   ,

----------


## Timur1976

,   -.     ,    .    ,    ,     .     (: , , : ) -    ?     .   ,  ,          (-2)?         ,     ?

----------


## Feminka

*Timur1976*, 
http://mvf.klerk.ru/zakon/54fz_170709.htm

----------


## Timur1976

> *Timur1976*, 
> http://mvf.klerk.ru/zakon/54fz_170709.htm


  ,  .     ?

----------


## Feminka

*Timur1976*,       **,     - ,      :Smilie:

----------

> 


   ,  , ,        54-:

http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=784

    ( ,       )   1 


(,       ( ),    "" (    ,          ) -       , )




> :


   , , *Feminka*, ,    -  .  ?    ,   -  ,     (    ?),   ,   ,   ,     ...

----------


## V

,              ?      ?

----------


## V

,     ,  ,   . ?

----------


## Andyko

,   ;
      ,

----------


## Pisoffchok

.

,          ?

----------


## .

.  - .         ,

----------

> ,     ?


  (. .) :  ,    ,      ,     ,      .    2 .   "  ".

----------


## MarDar

.        .         ( -     , ,     ,  -   ,  ),       ,      .      ,         :yes sir:

----------


## V

> (. .) :  ,    ,      ,     ,      .    2 .   "  ".


 ,        ,     ,    1 . .           .  , ,   .

     (   12 ),    8      - ,      .

----------


## .

> ,


  .   ,        .      ,  ,           :Frown: 
** ,         ?       ,         ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## V

> .   ,        .      ,  ,          
> ** ,         ?       ,         ?


,  , -  ,     -    . 
               ?          .
               ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


  ,    .      .     .

----------


## V

> ,    .      .     .


 ,         . 

         . -     .

   ?   .

----------


## .

-            .

----------


## ZZZhanna

*.*,      ,     ,        ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## V

> *.*,      ,     ,        ?


      ,      ,  6%  .        .     .       .
      , ,    15%(-)  6%(),  ( .    )    .

         ,         .

----------


## DenisPDN

> , ,


,  ,   ,    .

----------


## LegO NSK

> . -     .


   .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,


  :Big Grin:    .

----------


## LegO NSK

> *.*,      ,     ,        ?


 , , ,     .  !  :Wink:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> , , , ...


, , -      ...

----------


## 2

!   54-  ,   ,   ,      .   ,    "+"    ,           .   ?  :Wink:

----------


## .

*2*,   ?   ?

----------


## Riffraff

,      :Smilie: 
   " ",   - , - ,   ,  ,    
 :Wow: 

"...   3      7 "

:   .   ( )

----------


## LegO NSK

> :   .   ( )


         54-.

----------


## 2

. . ,      , ..      - .   ?    .     ,   ,  .     .

----------


## .

*2*,        (       2    ),             .      ,     .
           .

----------

.     .  .          ?   ѹ1 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .     .  .          ?   ѹ1 .


     .    .     .

----------


## V

> .     .  .          ?   ѹ1 .


  - ,    (   )   ,      ""  (   ).

----------

" "     

   : http://www.nalog2308.ru/kkm/kkt/index.shtml

, ,   (        ,    ):




> ,    ,   (     )  ,              ,    .7 .3. .2    54- **  -         . 
> 
>    , ,  ,  ,    ,         .2.1.  2   N54-    ,           ,     ,  ..6,7 .2 .346.26  ,       ()        -        ()  ( ,    ,        (, ).


..   ,      " ,    " (  "  "      , ..       ,   ),    ,          (!)   .3 54-.





> 2.1.  2     2  3  2    54-


   ""  -  2.1  , ..   ...

    54-     ,   ,    ,      ,      " " -  ?
( -        " - ,     ,    5 ..       ?      , ,       ,        ")

----------


## V

> " "     
> ...
>       , ,       ,        ")


    ,   ,  ,  ,            ,     .

 . :

22  2003  *N 54-*



-   
    () 


   25  2003 

14  2003 
( .    17.07.2009 N 162-)

----------


## .

.      ,  -    ,     ,     .
     .    .
  ,      .  .      (    ),   .     ,     ?

----------

> 





> .     ,     .


    ,        ( ,     ,  ),    ,       ,     -    ,     ,       :Asthanos:

----------


## .

-              :Frown:

----------


## 75

.    .    ,   ,     (   )      ?
  ,    01.01.2010.     .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## 75

.    .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

54-

----------


## 75

.   ,,    .   ,   .    54-,    .

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## 75

-  .  :      15 ..   .    ?   .

----------


## Andyko

-             ...

,      ,    54-

----------


## 75

.   , .        .

----------


## Dragon76

"     "

   ?
     ?
   -   .

----------


## Feminka

> ?


 .

----------


## Dragon76

-      "  "  ,    , .,        ?
   ,   "  "?

----------


## V

> .    .    ,   ,     (   )      ?
>   ,    01.01.2010.     .


1. ,     . (       )

2.     ,  "  ",   ,       ,  ,   ,       "  ?".

----------


## V

> "     "
> 
>    ?
>      ?
>    -   .


     : 
-    ()   ,
-  ,        ,       ,
-    (- )            ,   .
- ,        ,      ( ?).

----------


## Riffraff

.    ,     .    .

----------


## TaxMaster

> : 
> -    ()   ,
> -  ,        ,       ,


  ?       ,     ,        ,    ,     **      ,     -  ,         (    ) :-(

----------

-      ,          -         .  ,        .        :   + ,   + .

----------


## zhuravleva-nv

,         ,      ,    .       :  ( ?)   ,     ?     :     (    )    . .    .  .         ?

----------


## 2007

,   .      ,    1,      .      (-02)     ,     (    2 )                 .    ,       2500.,    ,       ,   300. -    ,   :Redface: .        ?

----------

> ?


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## alexstrel

> ,       2500.,    ,       ,   300. -    ,  .        ?


  ,   ,        ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## PARTS

32 )))        :     +15, (     )  -  .  ,      .        .    .      ,    .      15+   .   , ..   .       - ?

----------


## EugeneD

,      .

----------


## Valentine89

> ,   .      ,    1,      .      (-02)     ,     (    2 )                 .    ,       2500.,    ,       ,   300. -    ,  .        ?

----------


## valentine89

> .    .    ,   ,     (   )      ?
>   ,    01.01.2010.     .


 ,      .

----------


## Valentine89

> .
>  ,    .         ?         ?
>  , ,           ?


       ,        .    ,          ,

----------


## .

> ,     .


       .
   54-         .

----------


## Valentine89

> .        .         ( -     , ,     ,  -   ,  ),       ,      .      ,

----------

,          .     .    .    ,      ,       ,       ?     ,        ? -        ?

----------


## .

**,  -

----------


## marina0076

> 





> :
>   MarDar 
>           .        .         ( -     , ,     ,  -   ,  ),       ,      .      ,


 (  )             :Smilie: ))
 : - ,   () +  (  ). +.. .
 :,
    !?
  !?- .
      -      :Smilie:

----------


## .

*marina0076*,  ?   ?

----------

> !?- .


     ,    .   ,   .

----------


## marina0076

> marina0076,  ?   ?


.-   ( 30 .)S- 302.( +-2 2)



> ,    .   ,   .


  -      ,      -  :Smilie: )))  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,

----------


## marina0076

!   :yes:

----------


## 1

2010 .,     2010 .,   2011                 ,   .        ,      ?

----------


## Storn

> ,      ?


....
       ....    ...

----------


## 1

7000,       !?

----------


## niks35

12 000-16 000

----------


## 22

.  :Wink:

----------

1  2013 ,      ..     ,    ,      .

----------


## .

-?   ,  .    ?   :Smilie:

----------

